

The $35 laptop is here. - arihant
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/The--35--laptop--is-finally-here/650540

======
sushi
I will buy this but I highly doubt that the Indian Govt. can really make it
available in markets at current prices.

There have been many such products shown to journalists amidst hype in the
past and we are yet to see those products.

I am glad it is being done by the Indian Govt. but I feel sad for the private
software enterprises who are just sitting on piles of money without putting
any of it in producing something truly innovative. One company that comes to
mind who can and rather should make something like this is HCL.

------
jim_h
Maybe 'tablet' would be more accurate instead of 'laptop'.

Here is a link with video of the device in action.
[http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/07/23/india.thirty.fiv...](http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/07/23/india.thirty.five.dollar.laptop/)

Some of the screens shown look like Android might be the OS.

~~~
logic
I'm exceedingly curious about this little gadget.

Looking at one of the error messages that popped up, it certainly resembles
Android, but looking at the full-screen browsing experience, it looks much
closer to ChromeOS than Android.

I'd really like to know more about the software on this device.

